# Xbox live problem



## T W I Z T E D (Mar 24, 2011)

My problem is with xbox live, i have the WNDR 3400 N600 Dual Band Router and i have been experiencing lag spikes since the day i have gotten it. I used to have a wireless adapter and i thought that was the problem so i recently went out and bought a 200 ft ethernet cable so now im hardlined to the router I have the xbox set to highest priority, i have it set with a static ip address for the dmz so i have no restrictions, i have all ports opened just in case, i have great internet speeds : 18.04 mbps download and 4.03 mbps upload and nothing seems to help.. i still have lag that sometimes disconnects me from xbox live and ruins the whole gaming experience.. please help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you have gone to shields up! and done a port test on ports...
•Port 88 (UDP)
•Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
•Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
•Port 80 (TCP)


----------



## T W I Z T E D (Mar 24, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> you have gone to shields up! and done a port test on ports...
> •Port 88 (UDP)
> •Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
> •Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
> •Port 80 (TCP)


 
I've actually had that done. My ports have been opened.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you identify the ip address of your game site. Than while playing via your xbox have a ping website -t running on the computer to see if you get lags or timeout. If and when you do then do a tracert to that web site and post the results here for review.


----------

